# By the Silver Wind Kickstarter



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 14, 2016)

Do you like gryphons, wolves, or dragons? Then these books are for you! The Summer King Chronicles by Jess Owen is a YA fantasy adventure that follows Shard, a gryphon in the Silver Isles pride, as he journeys to discover and claim his rightful place in his pride. It's a neat fantasy story which features the creatures listed above and more. It's also one of the rare fantasies that does not feature humans, and on top of all that, is well-written, engaging, and loveable. 

The final book, By the Silver Wind, is coming out soon, and the author has launched a Kickstarter with a ton of cool rewards like plushies, prints, sculptures, and more. It's doing extremely well - it was fully funded in about 6 hours and is breezing past stretch goals.

I love these books and am super excited about the Kickstarter, so I thought I'd share. There seems to be an appreciation for fantasy here, so it seems appropriate. If you're new to the series, you can get a full e-book set for $18, and if you're already familiar with it, we should totally bond over that :) 

Check it out here! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jessowen/by-the-silver-wind-book-iv-of-the-summer-king-chro/description


----------

